# Eggs???



## kimmielz1 (Jan 24, 2006)

What do eggs look like? I found something in the tank that was not there a few days ago. It is kind of a light orangeish beige color, about the size of the tip of your pinky. There is also only one. Is it in fact an egg and is so what do I do with it and how long before if hatches?


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

if it were p eggs there would be hundreds of them in a 3 inch circle with one p swarming around them.

plus they would be tiny like smaller then the head of a pin


----------

